# Hello Allstate?



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw this today behind a Shoprite Food Store. Not sure how it happened, but could have been knocked out by the snow plow, just collapsed or forgot to set the jack. You decide.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

wow, unbelievable.. hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

A Tractor (Bobcat) was no where in site so that is why I think it was from the snow plow. Which would be funny if it were as this is the SAME complex where last winter the Bright Day Laborers the Snow Removal Company employed, Stacked snow on an unused section of a parking deck. Did not take long for it to collapse on the USED parking lot below.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd rather think someone drove a forklift up into the nose. It's called "spotted trailer tip over". I remember watching safety video's on it when I was a factory electrician. The landing gear wears out on trailers, and when they spot them at the dock without a truck under it, you're supposed to put a jackstand under the nose if you want to drive a lift truck up into there. 

http://www.dockresource.com/ark/rhw...ccessories-TS-2000+Trailer+Stand!OpenDocument


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

At a plant I used to work at- had a dock truck parked at the door. Forklift driver drove into the back of the truck, dropped his skid and backed out. The truck's wheels were chocked but they were on ice so the whole truck skidded forward when the forklift reversed and the driver ended up driving off the back of the truck and landed on all four wheels.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't see it in the pics, but NO FORKLIFTS in this operation. No Loading Dock either. They have to use pallet jacks and are raised up to the bed of the trailer in these little lifts they wheel up to the back of the trailer.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

LNG24 said:


> Can't see it in the pics, but NO FORKLIFTS in this operation. No Loading Dock either. They have to use pallet jacks and are raised up to the bed of the trailer in these little lifts they wheel up to the back of the trailer.


Still, it could have just been the landing gear crapped out. Happens from time to time. I have four old 45' trailers that I store stuff in. After several years of being parked with no nose support other than the landing gear, one morning I noticed that the one trailer was siitting with its nose in the dirt. Landing gear collapsed overnight. I've got some cribbing stacked under them now.


----------

